
Show HN: Extensible Voice-Controlled Web Browsing - mikob
https://www.lipsurf.com
======
mikob
OP here. Initially I made this because I enjoy watching lectures or browsing
HN while I eat, but I don't like touching my laptop with greasy pizza-covered
hands.

That was a year ago.

I think I got a bit carried away with the project -- now it can work with any
site, supports multiple languages, and has a completely plugin-based
architecture.

The extension is especially useful to those who might be excluded from the web
today due to accesibility issues. LipSurf enables those with motor
disabilities: Parkinson's, arthritis, cerebral palsy, RSI, etc. or to those
with arm injuries, spinal injuries, amputations etc.

Not everyone can use a mouse, click on small links, or navigate complex
dynamic UI. So I hope this will be useful to a wide variety of people.

